# Any S-54 owners adjusting their own valves?



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

There are a few of us that will be doing our own scheduled maintenance work, so I made up a worksheet to keep track of the clearance, shim fitted/shim required, etc.

Curious to know how many others out there on the lunatic fringe...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'm not that skilled myself . . .*

but curious, what mileage interval were you planning to do your valve adjustments at?


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

> what mileage interval were you planning to do your valve adjustments at?


Ron says that they're due to be checked at Inspection I (around 25,000 miles)
I'll do mine while the car is laid up for the winter. 
I'm guessing that'll be around 22,000 miles
I'm at just under 17,000 now. 
Someone I know with an M3/E46 said that his didn't require an adjustment when he took his in (he was looking over the mechanic's shoulder) at somewhere between 25-30k miles.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Randy Forbes said:


> *
> 
> Ron says that they're due to be checked at Inspection I (around 25,000 miles)
> I'll do mine while the car is laid up for the winter.
> ...


this is not warranty work? the e46 does require valve adjustment...

lil raja


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

LIL RAJA said:


> *
> 
> this is not warranty work? the e46 does require valve adjustment...
> 
> lil raja *


FWIK the S54 went back to solid lifters for the higher RPMs and do have to be adjusted from time to time.

From what I understand, the adjustment at the Service I interval (25K) will be covered under the 'free maintenance' program if you get to that mileage before the end of the time period.

The next interval may be at a mileage that is outside of the 3 year plan. Knowing that may influence the decision to extend the maintenance plan or not.

Because my car is technically a 'demo' (it had 76 miles on it) I got another 9 months (and I'll have to check the mileage extension) for free. Since mine is mostly a garage queen (for now), the time period is the key for me. My plan is to build a good relationship with my service writer and have them checked near the very end of my free maintenance period.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

LIL RAJA said:


> *
> 
> this is not warranty work? the e46 does require valve adjustment...
> 
> lil raja *


Yes, it is warranty/free scheduled maintenance work.

But there is a small covey of us who do all of our own maintenance and do not use (trust) dealers for anything.


----------

